# Did I just win a rare Seiko King Quartz for a quid?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Auction listing, pretty sparse on detail. The title was just "Seiko" then the serial number rather than a model reference.

Distance photo, pictured in a Maurice Lacroix box.

Sold as "Seiko watch. No batteries or box".

Quick google about and the only case-style it matches is the Seiko King Quartz from the 70's/80's. Apart from the Grand Seiko range this is one of the few I've never tried. Affordable for a HEQ, but it's still £100-£200 for a decent condition one.

e.bay photo;



King Quartz stock image (day/date version);


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

only time will tell, Here's to hoping theres still some bargains on there


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

please let us know as i will be glued to eBay if so


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The seller had a handful of watches listed - only two Seiko.
Not great photo's. I bid a few quid on them, won both for 99p each. :tongue:

Postage was obscene (£15 each!) but worth that.

Here's t'other one. Fingers crossed for a nice early Grand Seiko, though I'd settle for a pair of King models.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

good luck, hope you have a good one there :clap:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Quick update - I think the blue one is a Seiko Quartz QT. Japanese High End Quartz model, accurate to 15 seconds per month.

That one did get a UK release, it was badged as a '2002' (later ones were the 3003 and 4004).


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Wouldn't it be funny if they both contained Maurice Lacroix branded quartz movements that had been swapped out? :tongue:

I'll get my coat ....


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

ha ha yes ^^^


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Let us know Kev how you got on!!

I got an early 3003 Seiko quartz........


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I hope you did. :smile:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Good luck!!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice catch if it pans out kev


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope you did Kev, at least it will come to a good home (at last).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one, well done :clap:


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice one! Looking forward some better pics.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

when does it arrive?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

God knows, but soon I hope!!!

Still not marked as dispatched, I paid straight away (much as it pained me paying £30 postage for £1.98 worth of watches) so just wait and see now!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good one KKJ. at least looks it from here - - if you don't bond with it/them - - let me know, I'll double your money if you stand the postage - - yes I know :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> God knows, but soon I hope!!!
> 
> Still not marked as dispatched, I paid straight away (much as it pained me paying £30 postage for £1.98 worth of watches) so just wait and see now!


the waiting is the painful part,hopefully they will be what you expect, i assume they are coming from abroad @ £30 postage?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nope, she just charges £15 postage. I felt cheeky enough winning them for a pound each to haggle over combined postage, although I wouldn't complain if she refunded a bit...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the pics & good luck!

Cheers Martin


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> Nope, she just charges £15 postage. I felt cheeky enough winning them for a pound each to haggle over combined postage, although I wouldn't complain if she refunded a bit...


They might come really, really well packed, delivered by Melinda Messenger (what do you expect for £15?) with a free takeaway.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Kev - looks like a great buy but pleeeese get rid of that strap and put it on a bracelet.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Landed today, both wrapped in tissue paper and not running.

Opened the battery hatches, fitted new cells in each, held my breath, turned them over and...

A Seiko King and a Seiko QR, both High End Quartz (HEQ) models from the 1970s, both in perfect working order and in exceptional cosmetic condition.
In fact the QR still has what I think is its original strap fitted - I can't even start to tell you how rare that must be if correct.

Both a nice size, although they are vintage, so not the size I'm used to.

I'll probably keep one and sell one - if so then at the moment the QR looks like the keeper, despite the King being the more valuable model.

Have a nosey and enjoy, a lovely pair of retro Seiko models;


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'd you decide to sell the king, can I have dibs on it?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Blimey, what a steal

Have just noticed that the logo thing on the king looks a bit like a willy and balls though and can't seem to unforget it

Sorry about that... Lovely nonetheless!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

By all means - except you know what I paid for it now! Haha.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice find fella, nice to know there's still bargains to be had.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Definitely loads of deals to be had if you put the time in.

I live on e.bay - it's how I build my watch collection and at the moment it's how I pay my bills. I probably spend between 4 and 8 hours a day browsing, buying and listing and while it's not an easy way to make a living (I'd rather have a steady wage!), it's loads of fun!

These two were an absolute fluke - £200-£400 worth of rare vintage watches for £1.98 (plus £30 postage :angry: ) so clearly no-one else had spotted them for what they were.

I have a mate who is a professional poker player, millionaire a couple of times over, and he always tells me "People always tell me I'm a lucky b*stard when I win tournaments. Funny how the more hours I put in practicing and researching, the 'luckier' I get." :yes:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> Blimey, what a steal
> 
> Have just noticed that the logo thing on the king looks a bit like a willy and balls though and can't seem to unforget it
> 
> Sorry about that... Lovely nonetheless!


That's what I like about it. :whistling:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great find and great result for you. Enjoy.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> By all means - except you know what I paid for it now! Haha.


I'm willing to be generous and triple what you paid and even cover the postage. :yes:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

badgersdad said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > By all means - except you know what I paid for it now! Haha.
> ...


 I feel a swapsie would be the fairest solution in this case. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > kevkojak said:
> ...


I think that might work. Let me know if you don't bond with it. :smile:


----------

